# hwclock giving errors

## AcidRaiN

Every time i use hwclock or start the clock on boot i get the error:

modprobe : modprobe : Can't locate module char-major-10-135

 :Confused: 

lmk thx

----------

## lx

char-major-10-135 is for /dev/rtc Realtime Clock. You have to compile this into your kernel or as module. 

```
Character Devices --> [M] Enhanced Real time Clock Support.
```

Cya lX.

----------

## AcidRaiN

works THX   :Smile: 

----------

